# Piano Performances



## AStarrii

I go to highschool and I play classical pieces at a decently high level. 

I've polished up a couple pieces, Mendelssohn's Rondo Capricioso, a Chopin's Etude, etc. 

I've been quite discouraged by the audiences of my age, because they see my hands moving fast and cannot hold an ear to the music. Although I do not expect them to have proper ettiquette the non-enthusiasm for the piece itself is disappointing. I hear "you're so good," "you're fingers were like blurred." I wonder if there is anyway to get kids my age to "feel" the music. 

Any suggestions to getting kids interested in listening to classical music?


----------



## Rasa

Don 't bother, kids are flids.

You'll be appreciated once you go further.


Actually a good idea might be to play the variation on twinkle twinkle little star by mozart.


----------



## AStarrii

hahaa, ok I guess, maybe I'll give up on people my age. 

aii no way am I playing that, sorry if it offends you, but I cannot even stand listening to that piece much less play it, and it's probably not too big a challenge for me now. Thank you for the suggestion though, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Mayerl

"and it's probably not too big a challenge for me now"

If I might offer a bit of advice as a pianist of over 50 years, regard everything as a challenge. You'll be a better pianist, being blase about any piece of music is a self-indulgent mistake.


----------



## AStarrii

ok. fair enough, I agree.


----------



## Rasa

Those variations....

How good you play them is not how long or much or efficient you have studied it.
It's dependend on how good you are overall.

On top of that, I think it's pretty brilliant. And it will give people son insight into what classical is about.


----------



## Mayerl

Couldn't agree more Rasa, you sum it up perfectly.


----------



## Rasa

* It's all about taking a theme and developing it. (something painfully lacking in pop rock whatever)


----------



## AStarrii

*Hi Rasa*

Rasa *I* repectfully agree with all of what you are saying. However technique and understanding of the piece should not be dismissed from the quality of a piece played, in addition to the the player's skill level.

I agree the 'mainstream' music these days is very lacking, which is why I'm here looking for a way to interest people into classical music.

Also, peering from a typical highschooler's perspective of hearing the mozart piece, I fear of being riduculed, playing such an 'infantile' piece. I am not the most self confident person, so I prefer to pick a piece that does not sound like a nursery school song. I'm not sure if the piece would help teenagers consider what classical music is. Please, when I first heard the piece I was delighted with what Mozart had done, it was the best variation of 'Twinkle Twinkle' I've ever heard. But think, would a teenager say, "oh that piece is so brilliant, that variation is amazing. Wow classical music must have so much depth." I think not.

But really, thank you for your input. It has helped me shape my thoughts more.


----------



## Rasa

I think the piece will have the inverse effect of getting ridiculed. First, yes it sounds like you're playing like a 5-yr old, but when that first variations starts, spectators will go "holy ****"


----------



## SonataSonataSonata

Couldn't agree more, Rasa. Way back in college, I enouraged a fellow undergrad to do exactly that and it got the same effect. "Oohh, she is being so silly...wait...whoa...what happened?!!" (Really, what makes the average large state school college undergrad audience any different than the high school audience AStarrii is talking about? I kid, I kid, right?)


----------



## Wicked_one

Why don't you play some stuff that you know people know (Fur Elise, Alla turca.. ok, maybe not that "commercial" ) or something more approachable and in between try to insert some funny lines to make them pay attention. If there's laughter you know for sure there's attention on you and what you are about to play.

If you'd like something like that check Hans Liberg or Victor Borge


----------

